# fisher mm 3 port iso problem



## spartagr (Nov 13, 2011)

just installed a fisher 3 port iso green 29070-1 on an 04 chevy suburban to run a mm1 3 plug straight blade.. got everything connected and i get no lights and no power. can anyone tell me where I might have gone wrong? or maybe its the wrong iso? any help.. thank you


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Fuses....And plow is hooked up and plugged in while you're cking this right?
Parking lights and turn signal inop as well?


----------



## spartagr (Nov 13, 2011)

dieselss;1912922 said:


> Fuses....And plow is hooked up and plugged in while you're cking this right?
> Parking lights and turn signal inop as well?


Right. Hooked plow up, nothing working


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Make sure the small red wire going to solenoid's large terminal is on the battery side.


----------



## spartagr (Nov 13, 2011)

kimber750;1912946 said:


> Make sure the small red wire going to solenoid's large terminal is on the battery side.


Ok ill check it. I'm almost sure it is. I hooked everything up like the diagram in the book.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

spartagr;1912981 said:


> Ok ill check it. I'm almost sure it is. I hooked everything up like the diagram in the book.


The other thing to check is that the ignition accessory wire is getting a full 12v when the key is turned on.


----------



## spartagr (Nov 13, 2011)

kimber750;1912989 said:


> The other thing to check is that the ignition accessory wire is getting a full 12v when the key is turned on.


Ok I'll check that too. I do have the correct set up for my vehicle right?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

spartagr;1912993 said:


> Ok I'll check that too. I do have the correct set up for my vehicle right?


Only thing that is really vehicle specific is mount and light harness. If mount bolted up and harness plugged in I would guess everything is correct.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

That might not matter for right this minute.


----------



## spartagr (Nov 13, 2011)

dieselss;1912999 said:


> That might not matter for right this minute.


Ok I'll check those couple wires tomorrow and see what happens. Thanks for helping


----------



## spartagr (Nov 13, 2011)

spartagr;1913008 said:


> Ok I'll check those couple wires tomorrow and see what happens. Thanks for helping


Ok so 1 problem was the small red wire not secure in fuse panel. Now I have power. But no lights. I have not yet spliced in the turn signal wires. Will that cause the lights to not work. The truck lights go out but plow lights don't turn on.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

spartagr;1913541 said:


> Ok so 1 problem was the small red wire not secure in fuse panel. Now I have power. But no lights. I have not yet spliced in the turn signal wires. Will that cause the lights to not work. The truck lights go out but plow lights don't turn on.


Not sure since never tried lights without park and turn spliced in. Suggest finish the install then try lights again.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll say yes, need you to hook up the parking lights


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

spartagr;1913541 said:


> Ok so 1 problem was the small red wire not secure in fuse panel. Now I have power. But no lights. I have not yet spliced in the turn signal wires. Will that cause the lights to not work. The truck lights go out but plow lights don't turn on.


The parking light circuit is what switches the high and low beam relays in the isolation module. So, you do need at least the parking lamp wire from the plug-in harness to be spliced into the vehicle's parking lamp circuit, or the lights will not switch from truck to plow when the plow is plugged in. Being that you say the truck lights go out, but the plow lights do not come on, you also need to confirm correct orientation of the vehicle headlamp plugs (all four) where they plug into the plug-in harness... The negative (grounded) wire on each plug should orient with the wire marked "COM" on each plug on the plug-in harness. This configures the harness connections for the proper headlamp common... which, in the case of your vehicle, is negative.


----------



## spartagr (Nov 13, 2011)

cubicinches;1913613 said:


> The parking light circuit is what switches the high and low beam relays in the isolation module. So, you do need at least the parking lamp wire from the plug-in harness to be spliced into the vehicle's parking lamp circuit, or the lights will not switch from truck to plow when the plow is plugged in. Being that you say the truck lights go out, but the plow lights do not come on, you also need to confirm correct orientation of the vehicle headlamp plugs (all four) where they plug into the plug-in harness... The negative (grounded) wire on each plug should orient with the wire marked "COM" on each plug on the plug-in harness. This configures the harness connections for the proper headlamp common... which, in the case of your vehicle, is negative.


The harness had grey and black plugs. I'm assuming that grey goes to grey and black to black. I think grey is low beam and black is high beam.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

spartagr;1913683 said:


> The harness had grey and black plugs. I'm assuming that grey goes to grey and black to black. I think grey is low beam and black is high beam.


That's correct. However, the plugs will plug into the plug-in harness in either direction, but they are only correctly oriented in one direction, and will not function if not oriented correctly. The harness is universal for vehicles with negative common and positive common to the headlamps. Yours is negative common.


----------



## spartagr (Nov 13, 2011)

Ok I'll double check that. Thanks for your help


----------



## spartagr (Nov 13, 2011)

Ok so now I have lights working on the plow, blinkers working, but no parking lights on plow. Any ideas?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

dieselss;1913549 said:


> I'll say yes, need you to hook up the parking lights


And you did this correct?


----------



## spartagr (Nov 13, 2011)

I believe so. Green wires labeled park turn on pass side. Spliced into parking light on vehicle. Blue wire on driver side to parking light on vehicle


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you sure about that wire color for the parking light tap?


----------



## spartagr (Nov 13, 2011)

Maybe not so sure. I think I got the turn signals wired properly. They are working. Do you know where the parking light wire gets tapped to?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

The trk parking light circuit.
Looking on the western website, shows a different color for the "plow" wire to the trk splice.


----------



## spartagr (Nov 13, 2011)

I have an 04 Chevy suburban. I'm almost positive that brown is the paring light wire. I am not getting parking lights or signals on the plow. Does anyone know where the parking light wire and the turn signal wire from the plow harness get tapped to on the vehicle. I obviously have something wrong. Thank you


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

spartagr;1918707 said:


> I have an 04 Chevy suburban. I'm almost positive that brown is the paring light wire. I am not getting parking lights or signals on the plow. Does anyone know where the parking light wire and the turn signal wire from the plow harness get tapped to on the vehicle. I obviously have something wrong. Thank you


Pull a parking lamp/turn signal bulb on the truck and use a 12V test light to see which wires are hot while the turn signals and parking lights are on. Once you determine that, you splice in the respective wires from the plug in harness.


----------



## spartagr (Nov 13, 2011)

I tested earlier and have the wire labeled parking connected to the hot wire in the parking bulb in truck. But.... I have the wire labled turn tapped into the blue wire on the parking light. Should that wire actually be on the turn signal bulb??


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You need one plow wire for parking, tapped into the trks parking lights
And the turn signal wire tapped into the trks turn signal circuit. 
Which ever those wires are


----------

